# FTP - Server einem Laufwerksbuchstaben zuweisen



## CrazyCat (16 Februar 2006)

Kann man über eine Batch - Datei, wie bei Novell NetDrive, einem FTP - Server einem Laufwerksbuchstaben zuweisen?


----------



## Oberchefe (16 Februar 2006)

Könntest mal subst probieren, kann das mangels ftp Server im Moment leider nicht testen.


----------



## CrazyCat (17 Februar 2006)

Mit subst kann ich leider nur Laufwerksbuchstaben für bereits bestehende Laufwerke ändern.

Der Befehl ist für die Anbindung eines FTP - Servers nicht geeignet.

Prinzipiell würde ich das Laufwerk nicht brauchen, aber ich weiß nicht wie ich ansonsten die Daten von einem Remote - FTP - Server löschen soll.

Das ganze sollte automatisch über eine Batch - Datei geschehen.


----------



## Oberchefe (17 Februar 2006)

So, jetzt habe ich mal die Hilfe bemüht.
Gehe mal im Windows Explorer auf "Hilfe", gib da "FTP" ein, unter "FTP subcommands" solltest alles finden was Du brauchst. Eine Verbindung wird dann so aufgebaut:
ftp ftp.server.com

und wir so beendet:
bye

Dazwischen kommt dann Deine Löschaktion usw.


----------



## Rudi (17 Februar 2006)

*Link geht nicht bei mir.*

ftp.server.com --->keine Zugriffsrechte ??


----------



## Ralle (17 Februar 2006)

Oh Mann, Ruuuuuudi! 
Das war ein Beispiel, natürlich mußt du einen FTP-Server angeben der existiert und auf den du Zugriffsrechte hast.


----------



## Rudi (17 Februar 2006)

Und ich dachte dort steht eine ausführliche Beschreibung.
Wie man auf einen FTP-Server zugreift ist mir natürlich bekannt.


----------



## CrazyCat (20 Februar 2006)

Das Problem ist das ich mit der FTP - Shell nur einzelne Dateien löschen kann.

mdelete *.* meldet zwar "command okay", löscht aber keinerlei Dateien.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Februar 2006)

dann probier's mal einfach mit:


```
delete *
```


----------



## Oberchefe (20 Februar 2006)

Ergänzung:
funktioniert zumindest mit meinem FTP-Server


----------



## argv_user (21 Februar 2006)

CrazyCat schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem ist das ich mit der FTP - Shell nur einzelne Dateien löschen kann.
> 
> mdelete *.* meldet zwar "command okay", löscht aber keinerlei Dateien.



ACHTUNG UNIX <> WINDOWS
mdelete *.* löscht alle Dateien, in denen ein Punkt vorkommt.
mdelete * löscht alle Dateien...


----------

